# New Exhaust



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to pull the trigger on an exhaust Friday and I'm wondering if anyone has heard or know anything about the DG exhaust. I'm not wanting an hmf like everyone and there mother so I'm looking at DG or possibly Big Gun.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Is it for a Brute? I have a complete muzzy for sale if u interested


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

this is the honda section bro, lol. I wish it was for a brute.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm running a big gun on my foreman. Pretty much sounds like a HMF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

